

Ask HN: Tips on how to drive a blog - Banzai10

Hey guys, I have a blog that I write seldom, even wanting to write often.<p>Few time ago I figured out that it happens, because I don't know in which subject to focus and I'm "afraid" to mix subjects like enterpreneurism, marketing, startups and technical articles in a single blog.<p>From you opinion, is it a good idea write about all this subjects in a single blog? Is it better to focus in some of them?<p>Thank you guys for you help.
======
johngunderman
Write about two things: What you are doing/how to do it, and what you are
thinking about. If it is interesting to you, then you will write an
interesting article (or so we all hope). Write for yourself. An audience is
just a bonus.

Don't worry about being consistent to a certain subject.

------
c64forever
A blog should be a natural extension of who you are and what you're doing. If
you have to ask about what you should and should not put in it, you should go
back to the drawing board and make explicit what your goals are for your blog.
Is it just eyeballs for the sake of eyeballs? Then mix everything. Is it to
attract a certain caliber of people who are going to use your services? Then
stick to topics of common interest.

------
Banzai10
Thank you guys, got your point

